# Horus Heresy: Wolfsbane by Guy Haley



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/400032920085582?view=permalink&id=1586734788082050

*Chris Whitehead > ‎Crusade and Heresy*

Next Guy Haley HH novel "Wolf Against Wolf"
Edited to include title is actually Wolfsbane













I think this is from the black library weekender. So this book should explain why Russ is in such a sorry state when Corax finds him in weregeld.


----------

